# 19 Watts enough?



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Would 19W of florescent light over a 10 gallon W/ Fluorite, be enough to grow frill plants? I could probably rig up a DIY if I had to.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Which frill plants? Its still pretty low light so anything requiring medium to high lighting won't do well.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

well its nearly 2 WPG, and whatever the standard ones that are in PetSmarts.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No idea what frilly plants are at PetSmarts, sorry. The watts per gallon rule breaks down on tanks under 20 gallons, so while you may have 2 wpg, its still low light. I have 40 watts on a 10 gallon and its about medium lighting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

If the Frill plant is a type of Myriophyllum, like on this site, your lighting will not be enough. It is a high light plant and 2wpg on a 10g is barely medium light. I'd get atleast 4wpg over the tank and CO2 to grow that...higher would be better.


----------

